# MKD B.A.B.O. Back Alley Bottle Opener



## Gary Melton (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok.. I showed this to the guys over on PS so I thought it only right to get my brothers on SS's thoughts on this too.
 I wanted to make a line of inconspicuous self defense weapons. Items that you can carry and are indeed weapons but dont draw attention. I hope this is the first of a long line of such tools. This is the B.A.B.O. (back alley bottle opener). You can put it on your key ring, no one will think anything of it and even bring it into a bar, but you have a very effective weapon if and when you need it. It's perfect for women, it's obviously easy to use and requires no special training and yes... it will open a bottle. This is just the prototype I hade cut out, the production ones will have all the corners nice and rounded, it will be blasted, look pretty, and be logo'd.
AAR it up. The GOOD the BAD the UGLY


----------



## x SF med (Jul 27, 2011)

I've given you my thoughts  on it already...  we will need to test it on a bottle over the weekend...  Moose Drool would be good.  I think I have some here to bring over even....


----------



## Gary Melton (Jul 27, 2011)

HA.. sounds good! Send me a PM or an email and remind me again when that "meet up" is going to take place. We want to try and make it.


----------



## ovicidal01 (Jul 28, 2011)

What kind of damage to the finger could be expected from punching someone in the face with it?

It would be interesting to have it seated inside a belt buckle, attached via a strong magnet.  Stays in place and is quickly accessible when the occasion calls for pops.


----------



## Gary Melton (Jul 28, 2011)

ovicidal01 said:


> What kind of damage to the finger could be expected from punching someone in the face with it?
> 
> It would be interesting to have it seated inside a belt buckle, attached via a strong magnet. Stays in place and is quickly accessible when the occasion calls for pops.


Well.. I wouldnt expect any, but anything can happen I guess. I have punched a ton of materials with different densities and have had no injuries from the BABO itself. On the prototype there, that I had cut out just to have a proto to figure out what needed to change, the sharp corners that rested in the palm did hurt but no blood drawn or anything but I always intended of rounding everything. So dont expect any self inflicted injuries.
I REALLY like your idea of magnetic belt buckle. I will have to put further thought into, not necessarily for this item but maybe one of the big trendy belt buckles concealing dual punch daggers or something..


----------



## pardus (Jul 28, 2011)

Gary, that is a great little toy, I like it alot!

I would maybe look at rounding off the piece that sits against the palm so the corners don't damage the palm when striking.  .02c

I have a belt buckle punch dagger belt somewhere, very nice indeed, I'm a fan of punch weapons.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cool stuff. You should patent it.


----------



## ovicidal01 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gary Melton said:


> .... big trendy belt buckles concealing dual punch daggers or something..



man... I would buy something like that.. but I'm pretty sure brass knuckles and the likes aren't legal up here.
........Moose knuckles on the other hand..........

I like your work. Cheers.


----------



## Gary Melton (Jul 28, 2011)

ovicidal01 said:


> man... I would buy something like that.. but I'm pretty sure brass knuckles and the likes aren't legal up here.
> ........Moose knuckles on the other hand..........
> 
> I like your work. Cheers.


Thats the point.. it's a bottle opener! Officer.. seriously..it's a bottle opener..:-";)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks pretty dual role to me; open my beer, while punching tool-bags in the nugget, after pimp slappin’ my Ho’s all the while winning the international bitch slappin’ contest.:-"






:eek:


----------



## Muppet (Jul 29, 2011)

JAB said:


> Looks pretty dual role to me; open my beer, while punching tool-bags in the nugget, after pimp slappin’ my Ho’s all the while winning the international bitch slappin’ contest.:-"


----------



## mike_cos (Jul 29, 2011)

Gary.. interesting... I need something like that to fix on the tip of my right boot.... length 3 millimeter only...


----------



## x SF med (Jul 29, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> Gary.. interesting... I need something like that to fix on the tip of my right boot.... length 3 millimeter only...



You open beers with your feet?:confused::eek:  What are you... a friggin monkey?:-|


----------



## mike_cos (Jul 29, 2011)

haha.... yes I'll do Troll... what you think about it..


----------



## x SF med (Jul 29, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> haha.... yes I'll do Troll... what you think about it..


 
I think I won....   gotcha last, I quit....


----------



## mike_cos (Jul 29, 2011)

x SF med said:


> You open beers with your feet?:confused::eek: What are you... a friggin monkey?:-|


I need a very little blade fixed on the tip... invisible blade... 3 or 4 millimeter


----------



## mike_cos (Jul 29, 2011)

x SF med said:


> I think I won.... gotcha last, I quit....


like this one...


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 29, 2011)

I think that would make a great "stocking stuffer" for my sisters, mother and wife.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 31, 2011)

I think it's a good idea, and if you make it so you can attach it to a key chain you might even be able to get away with calling it a bottle opener.  I think if you modify it too much more or if you design it so it can be hidden, it becomes much more conspicuously a concealed weapon, with all the baggage that entails.


----------



## Gary Melton (Jul 31, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> I think that would make a great "stocking stuffer" for my sisters, mother and wife.


They do make GREAT stocking stuffers, however ilf you end up on the bottom of matriarchal beat down Melton Knife and Design is not responsible for any injuries or deaths that may occur with the use of it's products.                          ;)


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 31, 2011)

Gary Melton said:


> They do make GREAT stocking stuffers, however ilf you end up on the bottom of matriarchal beat down Melton Knife and Design is not responsible for any injuries or deaths that may occur with the use of it's products. ;)



I think you'll have to engrave that "clause" in fine print on the bottle opener some where. :)  When you've got the final product worked out and start production, I'd like to order a few.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 31, 2011)

I believe Gary's little disclaimer needs to be on a paper tag attached to the sales receipt.

and each knife needs a sticker on the handle that says,
*CAUTION* this product is *SHARP*er than shit and may cause injury if used improperly, or even properly, *it's a friggin knife Dammit*.


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 1, 2011)

for this reason I need someting like that fixed on my right boot's tip.... but donno how fix it... it must to be almost invisible... suggestions? (...first kick fast damage...)


----------



## pardus (Aug 1, 2011)

x SF med said:


> I believe Gary's little disclaimer needs to be on a paper tag attached to the sales receipt.
> 
> and each knife needs a sticker on the handle that says,
> *CAUTION* this product is *SHARP*er than shit and may cause injury if used improperly, or even properly, *it's a friggin knife Dammit*.


----------



## pardus (Aug 1, 2011)

Gary Melton said:


> They do make GREAT stocking stuffers, however ilf you end up on the bottom of matriarchal beat down Melton Knife and Design is not responsible for any injuries or deaths that may occur with the use of it's products. ;)



Just thought of another thing. It would be helpful if the bottle opener were engraveded/permanently marked with "BOTTLE OPENER"

.02c


----------



## Gary Melton (Aug 4, 2011)

pardus said:


> Just thought of another thing. It would be helpful if the bottle opener were engraveded/permanently marked with "BOTTLE OPENER"
> 
> .02c


I had the same idea... the problem is with the room available on the thing I probably would have to choose between that or logo.. we'll see. After I get into human trafficking and get some cheap help around the shop that may make it easier.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 4, 2011)

Gary Melton said:


> I had the same idea... the problem is with the room available on the thing I probably would have to choose between that or logo.. we'll see. After I get into human trafficking and get some cheap help around the shop that may make it easier.



Internet brides dude, I sussed it out a while back when I wanted to get some more stuff sewn up than my level of availability allowed.

They could sleep in the shop and you could feed them up on a bowl of rice and a fish head a day.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 4, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> Internet brides dude, ...



Not with his HH6 - ya don't mess with the redheads.  Why do you think he's creating knives?

LL


----------



## x SF med (Aug 4, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> ... Why do you think he's creating knives?
> 
> LL



besides self protection?:-|  'Cause they're Kewl as hell!!!


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 4, 2011)

x SF med said:


> besides self protection?:-| 'Cause they're Kewl as hell!!!



I think the first reason is the most likely...

(note to the audience, I adore his HH6 - she's the schnizzle!)

LL


----------



## Gary Melton (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is the finished, refined product. These feel great! All edges are rounded and feel very comfortable in the hand and while punching stuff.. I mean opening bottles. If you ordered one I am just waiting on some really nice quick detach key chains that will be going out with them. Should be headed your way within a few days! Enjoy!


----------



## x SF med (Aug 9, 2011)

uberSWEET....  ya done good there bud...  but have you changed those light bulbs for the HH6 yet?


----------



## Gary Melton (Aug 9, 2011)

ummm....:-"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 9, 2011)

I like it.....I like the AK too.

So whats the cost on the nugget-buster (oh I mean bottle opener)?


----------

